# Modern Orchetral Symphony



## Mussco (Jun 8, 2018)

I just released my first Symphony on my YouTube channel.
I would like to hear your opinion and feedback. Thank you!

Here are the links to single movements or the whole Symphony:
1. Movement: 



2. Movement: 



3. Movement: 



4. Movement: 



Full Symphony:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think you'd have more luck if you posted this on Today's Composer's subforum. I would try to integrate the melodic lines together more. They are sort of fragmented. It sounds like you have given the chords a clear higher priority than the melody, when they should flow more naturally. You're not using counterpoint principles. Even in Modern non traditional harmony, certain counterpoint rules should be used at least as a guide.


----------



## Mussco (Jun 8, 2018)

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The first track had pretty solid counterpoint, actually. It was some moments on the other tracks.


----------

